
Want info on Michigan governments? Get out your wallet and prepare to wait - rmason
http://www.bridgemi.com/public-sector/want-info-michigan-governments-get-out-your-wallet-and-prepare-wait
======
rmason
Of course there's a better alternative and it's called open data. But I can
tell you as an advocate for it in Michigan it's an uphill climb with the wind
in your face ;<). But we have a team here that will keep pushing.

